# Ancient schooling?



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 11, 2004)

How were Israelites schooled? Did they have a school they went to? Did they homeschool? 

blade


----------



## matt01 (Nov 11, 2004)

Nathan,

They used Veritas Press, along with the KJV.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 11, 2004)

I was talking about pre-Christ. 

Good Joke though!!


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 11, 2004)

would I be too far off if I said only the rich would have been 'schooled' but that many would have recieved a more religious education on the Sabbath?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 11, 2004)

Saying if the rich got schooled then would it mean that the lower class would be mostly working and military class?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Saying if the rich got schooled then would it mean that the lower class would be mostly working and military class?


The lower classes were most likely tradesman who learned from their parents. I would think they probably all new how to read to some degree. Jesus read form the book of Isaiah in Luke. It was common practice for laymen to read then if I remember right.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 11, 2004)

ok


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 11, 2004)

It also would depend on what period of Israel's history. I read somewhere or maybe it was in religious studies that they had a reasonably high literacy rate of some degree. I am guessing there would have been a rather large change in 'schooling' after the Babylonian exile for example. I heard a Jew talking a while ago about how they would learn on the Sabbath although I am not sure how recent that is.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 11, 2004)

But learning on the sabbath isnt that work?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 11, 2004)

I might also point to a simple prophet like Amos. He among other things was a shepherd from Tekoa (not the highest status is it?) yet he seems to have a good knowledge of the countries around him, the law and Israel's history. He was before the Babylonian exile so back then obviously even the simple folk were able to get taught something. Of course also, while Amos probably didnt write the book himself someone must have been around (a scribe or someone) to write it down in such a small village (assumption which would fall apart if it was oral and then was written down when it reached a city or something)


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> But learning on the sabbath isnt that work?


you are taught on the sabbath anyway - no different from an extra long sermon. I am not sure of all the ins and outs of religious worship back then but no matter how you would put it things would be taught. I am not saying they would be taught random secular facts but to the ancient Israelites God could be 'seen' in the acts around them so I would be not suprised if people got talking of politics etc... on the sabbath.

[Edited on 12-11-2004 by Abd_Yesua_alMasih]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 11, 2004)

interesting


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 11, 2004)

oh yeah and dont forget Deut. 6 where parents are told to teach these things to their children and so I guess I a lot of education would be done in the home.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 11, 2004)

Where it should be


----------



## RBDude (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> oh yeah and dont forget Deut. 6 where parents are told to teach these things to their children and so I guess I a lot of education would be done in the home.




Are the parents to teach the children or the FATHERS to teach the children, just wondering : )

RBDude


----------

